# BHM Celebs



## Alvinolagnia (Sep 24, 2009)

Name some celebs (who are or used to be chubby/BHM) that you think are cute:

- Seth Rogen
- Kevin James
- Philip Seymour Hoffman


...


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd like to nominate myself for this list.

You may have seen me in the following amazing performances:

1. Singing in the Shower
2. Dancing in my Room When Nobody is Watching
3. Sneak Attack Refrigerator Raid
4. Sneak Attack Refrigerator Raid 2
5. Fatman of Got-ham city
6. Sneak Attack Refrigerator Raid 3
7. The Blob - Remake


----------



## StarWitness (Sep 24, 2009)

Sneak Attack Refrigerator Raid 3... didn't that premiere at Cannes this year?


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 24, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Sneak Attack Refrigerator Raid 3... didn't that premiere at Cannes this year?



It's banned in every country except China because of the gross, gluttonous content being rated too unhealthy for children and young adults. I'm sure a pirated copy will make its way over someday.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 13, 2009)

i was flipping through the channels this morning and saw a show called less than perfect...this guy played the neighbor/cafe manager...big handsome hotness!

View attachment 340x.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i was flipping through the channels this morning and saw a show called less than perfect...this guy played the neighbor/cafe manager...big handsome hotness!
> 
> View attachment 71520



will sasso :wubu:

and i do own the RR trilogy starring our boy Chaz. I find it more entertaining than Star Wars, LOTR and Indiana Jones combined. Best black market purchase EVAR!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 14, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i was flipping through the channels this morning and saw a show called less than perfect...this guy played the neighbor/cafe manager...big handsome hotness!
> 
> View attachment 71520



He's been one of my faves since that show was originally on the air!! He's so adorable.

I think Horatio Sanz is adorable. Though, in searching google images, it appears he's lost the weight. Still cute to me but looks totally different.







Ricky Gervais too... he's not super biggish, but more stocky, still bigger than average and cute to me.






I love stand up, so some of my fave heavy guys are comedians.

John Caparulo, whose more stocky, like Gervais, still, probably has a belly.






I love Gabriel Iglesias, adorable!!!







Of course, Ralphie May too, have loved him since he was first on that tv show, whatever it was...


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 15, 2009)

I would push Ralphie Mays cushion. Hard.


----------



## Melian (Oct 15, 2009)

He's a "celeb" if you're into industrial music.

Jasyn from God Module


----------



## stefanie (Oct 16, 2009)

You might like this tumblr blog: Moviechubs. It's full of great photos of fat actors, well-known and obscure both.

Meanwhile, here is a picture of Nick Frost getting a boob grab (no doubt by Simon Pegg... LOL)


----------



## stldpn (Oct 16, 2009)

Alvinolagnia said:


> Name some celebs (who are or used to be chubby/BHM) that you think are cute:
> 
> - Seth Rogen
> - Kevin James
> ...



Just my two cents but most of the really good looking talented bhms who are acting these days seem to be european.

Ray Winstone... less cute... more handsome...though his weight has fluctuated in the past five years has always been my favorite... I think it's a presence thing.


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 8, 2009)

Alvinolagnia said:


> Name some celebs (who are or used to be chubby/BHM) that you think are cute:
> 
> - Seth Rogen
> - Kevin James
> ...



Not really a celeb, but Biggest Losers Danny Cahill has got this sweet older man thing going for him. I can't tell what colour his eyes are, but they're lovely. 

I couldn't agree more about Kevin James.


----------



## Lizzy... (Nov 8, 2009)

Orson Welles and Marlon Brando have always been my favorites... :wubu:


----------



## escapist (Nov 8, 2009)

lol OMG I have this shirt:


----------



## warwagon86 (Nov 8, 2009)

my mate is the SPITTING IMAGE of nick frost!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 8, 2009)

Melian said:


> He's a "celeb" if you're into industrial music.
> 
> Jasyn from God Module



NOM NOM! :eat2:


----------



## StarWitness (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw the season finale of _Mad Men_ last night, and it looks like Rich Sommer (who plays Harry Crane) has put on some weight. He definitely has a fuller face, but there was one scene where he was sans jacket, and his belly was more pronounced... :wubu: Highly glompable.


----------



## JaneDoe14 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vincent D'Onofrio, the guy who plays Bobby Goren on 'Law and Order: CI' has always been one of my favorite "big" men. :smitten: He's gained quite a bit of weight in the past couple of years, which has made him all the more of a big cuddly teddy bear, but I still thought he was gorgeous back when he was an average weight. Plus, he was played Private Gomer Pyle in the uber-famous 'Full Metal Jacket', who we all know was big and beautiful, and if you were like me, you just wanted to squeeze him and show him just what an amazing man he was.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 19, 2009)

Raul Malo, former lead singer and co-founder of the Country western group The Mavericks


----------



## PinkRodery (May 26, 2010)

Seth Rogen is so hot!! :wubu:
I like James Corden too...
http://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/00670/james-corden-spoof-_670527c.jpg 

View attachment james-corden-spoof-_670527c.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw (May 29, 2010)

I really like ruben studdard and big mike both from american idol :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC (May 29, 2010)

JaneDoe14 said:


> Vincent D'Onofrio, the guy who plays Bobby Goren on 'Law and Order: CI' has always been one of my favorite "big" men. :smitten: He's gained quite a bit of weight in the past couple of years, which has made him all the more of a big cuddly teddy bear, but I still thought he was gorgeous back when he was an average weight. Plus, he was played Private Gomer Pyle in the uber-famous 'Full Metal Jacket', who we all know was big and beautiful, and if you were like me, you just wanted to squeeze him and show him just what an amazing man he was.



Yes, yes, yes....he is freakin' hot!


----------



## NYC_FFA (May 30, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> I saw the season finale of _Mad Men_ last night, and it looks like Rich Sommer (who plays Harry Crane) has put on some weight. He definitely has a fuller face, but there was one scene where he was sans jacket, and his belly was more pronounced... :wubu: Highly glompable.



Yeah, I always thought he was adorable. I love big guys with glasses, and he's got a really cute old-fashioned nerd-vibe. :happy:


----------



## lovelocs (Jun 1, 2010)

Shay (from The Shaytards) is most adorable. 
http://www.shaycarl.com
More his demeanor as clean cut (yet goofy) family man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiSw3bcYbLc&playnext_from=TL&videos=hKTDVuZD9Hw

from 1:20 on.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 1, 2010)

And since no BHMs celebs thread would be complete without me saying so...

OLIVER PLATT!!! :wubu:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jun 2, 2010)

I was watching some EliteFTS videos and came across this. There was belly touching so it made me think of this site. I guess you could call Chad Aichs a celebrity in the powerlifting world. His seminars sure do cost a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_lKrISptN8


----------

